# SSA Evil6.5 midbass - anyone try them?



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all,
Any experiences with the SSA Evil6.5 midbass drivers?

They seem to have a plethora of positive reviews in regards to lower frequency output, but these could be a result of upgrading toilet-based factory speakers with some aftermarket equipment that's a step up from what can be had at a flea market.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I have plenty of experience with them, but my opinion is biased. Though, that doesn't negate how nice and smooth they sound.*


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Are they a true sq mid or more spl pro audio style.Im looking for a strong mid setup for my Ram.How will they compete against a good 6x9? Is there anythingto compare them to


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

82cj8 said:


> Are they a true sq mid or more spl pro audio style.Im looking for a strong mid setup for my Ram.How will they compete against a good 6x9? Is there anythingto compare them to


id pass on any driver that doesnt include at least a frequency response graph on its product page from the brands website. not worth the risk if SQ is what your after


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Their website doesn't give much info about anything.Why doesnt anyone ever take a pic of an IA Flatlyne and put it on there ?Annoying


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

82cj8 said:


> Are they a true sq mid or more spl pro audio style.Im looking for a strong mid setup for my Ram.How will they compete against a good 6x9? Is there anythingto compare them to


It's not a PA mid.


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> It's not a PA mid.


Will it compete with an SI mid? Hw high will it play


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't know
High enough


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

82cj8 said:


> Will it compete with an SI mid? Hw high will it play


literally no way to say with the info they provide on the website.. or lack thereof


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

82cj8 said:


> Are they a true sq mid or more spl pro audio style.Im looking for a strong mid setup for my Ram.How will they compete against a good 6x9? Is there anythingto compare them to


*They are a true SQ mid. *


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

82cj8 said:


> Their website doesn't give much info about anything.Why doesnt anyone ever take a pic of an IA Flatlyne and put it on there ?Annoying


*The new flatlyne pictures were done just days ago. So we will have the new pictures up shortly.*


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> id pass on any driver that doesnt include at least a frequency response graph on its product page from the brands website. not worth the risk if SQ is what your after


*They are out now for 3rd party tested and frequency response graph. The reviews show there is no risk of trying them if SQ is what you are after. *


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *They are out now for 3rd party tested and frequency response graph. The reviews show there is no risk of trying them if SQ is what you are after. *


A bit early to say that 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

What would you consider the timbre to be? Warm? Neutral? What?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What would you consider the timbre to be? Warm? Neutral? What?


*I feel they lean a pinch warm.*


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *They are out now for 3rd party tested and frequency response graph. The reviews show there is no risk of trying them if SQ is what you are after. *


Help us, help you. We are supportive but we aren't going to buy on marketing fluff and no graphs.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dcfis said:


> Help us, help you. We are supportive but we aren't going to buy on marketing fluff and no graphs.


exactly.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

dcfis said:


> Help us, help you. We are supportive but we aren't going to buy on marketing fluff and no graphs.


*Hence why they are out for 3rd party testing now. No marketing fluff, we have been around over a decade without having the need for the fluff.  All I mentioned was the reviews that customers have posted. *


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Can we get the ts parameters


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *Hence why they are out for 3rd party testing now. No marketing fluff, we have been around over a decade without having the need for the fluff.  All I mentioned was the reviews that customers have posted. *


That works on exactly nobody here. Are those reviews from seasoned competitors here or some random teenager? If just one serious person here would reccommend them it would outweigh all the other reviews you point to


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

I was interested in the mids and tweets but purchased something else due to lack of reviews / klippel testing. 

Maybe we can get a set or two sent to some highly respected members on here for review? Free or heavily discounted as I'm sure your sales will skyrocket if they turn out good.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

FaintReality said:


> I was interested in the mids and tweets but purchased something else due to lack of reviews / klippel testing.
> 
> Maybe we can get a set or two sent to some highly respected members on here for review? Free or heavily discounted as I'm sure your sales will skyrocket if they turn out good.


ill take the objective reviews over a subjective review from anyone, any day of the week


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Subd


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> ill take the objective reviews over a subjective review from anyone, any day of the week


Agreed


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

You guys are pretty harsh. SSA has never put out a bad product. Their subs are insane. Ive seen Aaron recommend other subs that weren't SSA because the OPs situation demanded something that SSA had no viable products for. He isn't out just to make some money. 

That being said, the evil 6.5 isn't really all that expensive and definitely worth trying because of the ease of price entry and renown of the company. If one decided they could get better after owning them, i dont think they'd be all that hard to sell. Considering how many forum boners and constant buying of new gear that goes on here. I dont see the big deal and defensiveness that is going on here. 

3rd party reviews will come in. They will be awesome. i have no doubt.

Get off your high horse.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

no ones on their high horse. we're just asking for data instead of marketing. you know, the reason this site was founded..


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Even data doesn't know for sure.....


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Is there a passive crossover available?Can you recommend one if not?I'm not running active.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

82cj8 said:


> Is there a passive crossover available?Can you recommend one if not?I'm not running active.


Get a c-dsp 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Asking for data does not equal to being on a high horse. 

Aaron states he his putting the products through third party testing, so clearly he understands the desire to put the information out there. They could be really nice drivers, who knows. Without data, why would one chose this over the plethora of other drivers out there? Because of some anecdotal reviews?

I agree with Skizzer, data over marketing any day. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Weightless said:


> data over marketing any day.




this


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

dcfis said:


> Can we get the ts parameters


*
Frequency response 45hz - 4500hz
Re: 3.3 ohm / 7.2 ohm
Fs: 65.49hz
Sd: .01474m2
BL: 6.494 T
Qms: 6.6
Qes: 0.51
Qts: 0.474
SPL: 89.9 db 1W/1m
Vas: 11.495L
Cms: 372.51
Mms: 15.854g
Xmax: 6mm one-way*


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

dcfis said:


> That works on exactly nobody here. Are those reviews from seasoned competitors here or some random teenager? If just one serious person here would reccommend them it would outweigh all the other reviews you point to


*There appears to be a tone in your post as you think I am trying to pull something misleading or nefarious. If that is the case, you must not know me or my company after all these years. Just because someone like Andy Wehmeyer hasn't posted a review on them yet, doesn't mean only some inexperienced teenagers have them, as you are clearly trying to denigrate the reviews as if they can only be at the ends of the experience spectrum.

Please keep in mind, this topic was not started by me, I have given no marketing fluff or BS. These are not the end-all, world beating mid range speakers, not even remotely saying that. These are my first attempt at a sound quality mid. Sure, it is not going to be Scan-Speak level of perfect, they are priced as such, but again, that does not take away from their sound or performance that so far, has gotten very positive feedback. *


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

82cj8 said:


> Is there a passive crossover available?Can you recommend one if not?I'm not running active.


*The same person who is doing the testing is developing a passive crossover for me to go with the Evil 1 tweeters.*


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

But SSA is a SPL brand. They can't sound good. 
You should have put some fancy name on them. The forum guys would have eaten them up.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> But SSA is a SPL brand. They can't sound good.
> You should have put some fancy name on them. The forum guys would have eaten them up.


hey, at least aaron is willing to get them tested


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Aaron, you need to get them in the hands of someone who knows how to install and tune at a heavily discounted price. This way they can give them a good install and tune for people to demo at one of the larger g2g's that go on. And whoever got the mids and tweets shouldn't say exactly what they are running until AFTER everyone has had a chance to listen. This way it would cut out all the preconceived notions.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Aaron, you need to get them in the hands of someone who knows how to install and tune at a heavily discounted price. This way they can give them a good install and tune for people to demo at one of the larger g2g's that go on. And whoever got the mids and tweets shouldn't say exactly what they are running until AFTER everyone has had a chance to listen. This way it would cut out all the preconceived notions.


*That actually happened very early on when these first came out. and again now during while crossovers are being developed. Just not any DIYma members that I know of, but a member of the old SIN/CSO and SSA. But yes, the removing the pre-conceived notions is always the best way. If you would like to try/demo the mids&tweets at "SSAFamily" pricing, that would be great. 

At slamology this year, I easily gave 40 demo's of the amps, sub and mids(tweets were not in yet, so Morel MDT12's were the place holder at the time). The age and experience range was all over the map. So it was a nice compacted format of letting lots of people hear them in a single location, and thanks to spotify, they could pick the song they wanted to hear for their ears.  *


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *There appears to be a tone in your post as you think I am trying to pull something misleading or nefarious. If that is the case, you must not know me or my company after all these years. Just because someone like Andy Wehmeyer hasn't posted a review on them yet, doesn't mean only some inexperienced teenagers have them, as you are clearly trying to denigrate the reviews as if they can only be at the ends of the experience spectrum.
> 
> Please keep in mind, this topic was not started by me, I have given no marketing fluff or BS. These are not the end-all, world beating mid range speakers, not even remotely saying that. These are my first attempt at a sound quality mid. Sure, it is not going to be Scan-Speak level of perfect, they are priced as such, but again, that does not take away from their sound or performance that so far, has gotten very positive feedback. *


Im Skeptical and You're Defensive. This can all be solved with a Chart and some specs. Thats not on me to provide and am under no obligation to play along painting me as unreasonable for not just accepting internet reviews.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Y'all do realize they are less then $100 a set right?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

DC/Hertz said:


> Y'all do realize they are less then $100 a set right?


And that makes what difference? Just buy them? This is a vote of support, if they deserve to be supported they should 100% if not, then the price doesnt matter.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Y'all are acting like they are $500 mids full of hype.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *
> Frequency response 45hz - 4500hz
> Re: 3.3 ohm / 7.2 ohm
> Fs: 65.49hz
> ...


Thanks Aaron. A couple of questions...

Do you have the Le for the driver?

How was the Xmax measurement derived? (Hc-Hg/2, 70% BL, etc.)

Do the independent measurements you are having done include Klippel measurements?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Thats not true, The owner came here to support his product. He will get all the support he can imagine, but not on yelp reviews. Everyone wants to support real people with passion that venture into this market instead of the massive corps that destroy once proud brands. They will get that but they must do the basics of providing info.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

How about this for basic info. Any speaker will only sound as good as the user. 
They don't get magic dust sprinkled on them. I'm sure they won't sound like a trash can rolling down the street.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

DC/Hertz said:


> Y'all do realize they are less then $100 a set right?


Hmmm I might give these a try, need to measure mounting depth though as they might be just slightly too deep. They would fit nicely in my budget system


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Exactly. It's a budget driver. Some expect data of a high end driver. I'm sure it does very well for the price point like ALL SSA products. 
But it's not the boner name brand. At least not around here.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

DC/Hertz said:


> Exactly. It's a budget driver. Some expect data of a high end driver. I'm sure it does very well for the price point like ALL SSA products.
> But it's not the boner name brand. At least not around here.


Meh, I could not care less about the name brand. I am all about the price point or my wife gets real mad!! Still running the woofers (as midbass) from a Massive Audio CK6 set that I have had several years now. After hearing Nick's (SI) VW I am hoping to pick up some TM65 MK2's eventually, but if these fit the bill and sound good, I am all for saving $$$


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Regardless, they can be the next forum boner for a 100 bucks or maybe even less... 

what's the pricing for Diyma members Aaron?
I will gladly buy a pair and beat the **** out of them and send them back if I no like.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I have no doubt that any good installer and tuner can make the Evil mids and tweets sound great for what they cost. For what the 4 speakers cost (around $200 bones) I have about that much in my 2-way front with proven raw drivers from Madisound and it sounds incredible for the money spent.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

all i want to know is what id be potentially spending my money on. is that too much to ask for?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Skizer I doubt you would ever consider buying these. They will ruin your image.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

dcfis said:


> Im Skeptical and You're Defensive. This can all be solved with a Chart and some specs. Thats not on me to provide and am under no obligation to play along painting me as unreasonable for not just accepting internet reviews.


You are way too harsh. He already said he's working on a 3rd party review. You are just being sanctimonious.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

norurb said:


> You are way too harsh. He already said he's working on a 3rd party review. You are just being sanctimonious.


How do you like them?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> Skizer I doubt you would ever consider buying these. They will ruin your image.


buy, no probably not. considering i can get dealer cost on just about anything i want aside from internet companies like ssa, crescendo, soundqubed, fi, etc etc.. but recommend is a different story. how many people on this forum to you think respect my opinion? hell, if they do good they would probably change my 6.5" low cost midbass recommendation, which is usually the anarchies if they can fit, or the peerless sls. do as good as those, then ****.. hes got a winner on his hands


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

norurb said:


> You are way too harsh. He already said he's working on a 3rd party review. You are just being sanctimonious.


our point is a subjective review means nothing. hell, when shopping for ANY product (not just car audio related) i dont even look at positive reviews. only the negative reviews and how many/consistent they are. one positive subjective review aint really worth its weight in dirt in the real world. im happy hes getting them tested because on paper, they have the potential to be pretty sweet


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Wonder how the tweeters stack up?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

They look solid. 28mm with a low FS. And 4 or 8ohm


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

The tweets is why I am interested in this 6.5. Things look pretty serious and like they have tons of potential. I hope it proves out. Would be happy


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

I am certainly not a numbers guy by no means. I love car audio but depend on forum members to recommend or not for that matter products based upon their expertise in this field . So thanks to all who have contributed to this thread.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> no ones on their high horse. we're just asking for data instead of marketing. you know, the reason this site was founded..


But your intentions where not to request data.



SkizeR said:


> id pass on any driver that doesnt include at least a frequency response graph on its product page from the brands website. not worth the risk if SQ is what your after





SkizeR said:


> literally no way to say with the info they provide on the website.. or lack thereof


Your negativity comes through before anything else. That's not what this forum was founded on.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> But your intentions where not to request data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been asking for data on theae since they came out. Most people take my quick to the point posts as negative. That's not the case. Truth is I just try to say what I want/need while keeping it as short and to the point as possible. If you, or anyone else takes that as negativity, well, that's on you.

Oh yeah... 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

DC/Hertz said:


> Y'all do realize they are less then $100 a set right?


What does price have to do with anything? There are a lot of low cost solutions put there that people on this site have been using and suggesting for years. Dayton, Peerless, Vifa, etc...

Price has nothing to do with it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

DC/Hertz said:


> How about this for basic info. Any speaker will only sound as good as the user.
> They don't get magic dust sprinkled on them. I'm sure they won't sound like a trash can rolling down the street.


Any speaker? That's a load of crap. So if the best tuner in the world can make a speaker that has crazy high levels of distortion, freq response +/-10 db and horrible motor control sound like Dynaudio? 


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> I've been asking for data on theae since they came out. Most people take my quick to the point posts as negative. That's not the case. Truth is I just try to say what I want/need while keeping it as short and to the point as possible. If you, or anyone else takes that as negativity, well, that's on you.
> 
> Oh yeah...
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Well that's different. Stalking a driver and not ever finding data is annoying. Maybe a PM with a rant would help.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

DC/Hertz said:


> Exactly. It's a budget driver. Some expect data of a high end driver. I'm sure it does very well for the price point like ALL SSA products.
> But it's not the boner name brand. At least not around here.


Not all forun boners on this site are brand name...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

norurb said:


> You are way too harsh. He already said he's working on a 3rd party review. You are just being sanctimonious.


Hardly harsh. He's just asking for data to back up anecdotal reviews. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

dcfis said:


> I hope it proves out. Would be happy



X2. Its great to see people who are passionate about their stuff. I can't wait to see the data. Good luck to you Aaron. 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

schmiddr2 said:


> That's not what this forum was founded on.


But looking at the data IS what this forum was founded on. Asking for it from a manufacturer isnt too much to ask...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Weightless said:


> But looking at the data IS what this forum was founded on. Asking for it from a manufacturer isnt too much to ask...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


yep.. ask for it now and you get called out for being mean and negative. the hell happened to this place? does no one like to see that stuff anymore?


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

schmiddr2 said:


> But your intentions where not to request data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a personal thing MOD. SkiZers posts can make him sound like a jerkoff but how can a guy with over twelve thousand posts be misunderstood at this point. I think his request for data were reasonable so let's be patient and let the experts help the novices here. Thanks


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Weightless said:


> But looking at the data IS what this forum was founded on. Asking for it from a manufacturer isnt too much to ask...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Not at all the what I said about data. The manner of the request was the subject.

I want every company to post every piece of data possible, that doesn't mean they will or can.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dsquared said:


> Sounds like a personal thing MOD. SkiZers posts can make him sound like a jerkoff but how can a guy with over twelve thousand posts be misunderstood at this point. I think his request for data were reasonable so let's be patient and let the experts help the novices here. Thanks


yup, lol. i wont even argue that. i KNOW i sound like a dick via text. someone even mentioned this to me at SVR this past weekend.. "wow, i always thought you were a dick because of how (your text is formatted). your not half bad after all".. seriously, im just kinda lazy when i type and am way to quick and blunt and i come off like a dick. i know it, i dont mean it, it just is what it is. maybe i should start adding smiley faces.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

dsquared said:


> Sounds like a personal thing MOD. SkiZers posts can make him sound like a jerkoff but how can a guy with over twelve thousand posts be misunderstood at this point. I think his request for data were reasonable so let's be patient and let the experts help the novices here. Thanks


Not personal, just an attitude I want to minimize around here. Skizer explained his extended search for data on this so I understand now where he is coming from, even though he tends toward expressing negativity (not misunderstood at all). There is no one more expert here on this speaker other than Aaron, and he is bias so no one cares for his opinion.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

schmiddr2 said:


> Not at all the what I said about data. The manner of the request was the subject.
> 
> I want every company to post every piece of data possible, that doesn't mean they will or can.


Sorry if I misunderstood. 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> i KNOW i sound like a dick via text. someone even mentioned this to me at SVR this past weekend.. "wow, i always thought you were a dick because of how (your text is formatted). your not half bad after all".. seriously, im just kinda lazy when i type and am way to quick and blunt and i come off like a dick. i know it, i dont mean it, it just is what it is. maybe i should start adding smiley faces.


Hahaha honestly, if I think about it, your text messages can come off making you seem like a dick :laugh::laugh::laugh: I can safely say having met you in person though, you are far from it. 

Forums are always funny, so many things can be taken completely wrong just in how they are written, usually 3 pages of arguing ensues before the context of someone's post is clear.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> yep.. ask for it now and you get called out for being mean and negative. the hell happened to this place? does no one like to see that stuff anymore?


I thought I *just explained* why I was concerned and why I was wrong. You still carry on as if that didn't happen? This just proves the problem with a lot of your posts. You go on and on and have to pick at everything. There is the spirit of diyma, it's important distinction of the forum, but you are not what I'd call in the spirit.


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

More like sensitivity training.lol
I believe there is a fair balance of personalities here with the main goal in helping all. 
Hopefully Aaron will have his test results soon this way we can gift "Nick the Dick" a pair for his own listening experience .


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> yup, lol. i wont even argue that. i KNOW i sound like a dick via text. someone even mentioned this to me at SVR this past weekend.. "wow, i always thought you were a dick because of how (your text is formatted). your not half bad after all".. seriously, im just kinda lazy when i type and am way to quick and blunt and i come off like a dick. i know it, i dont mean it, it just is what it is. maybe i should start adding smiley faces.


I've heard the same from others. And if you want to make diyma great again, attitude, or perceived attitude, is important. Just something to consider. Nothing personal, but sometimes this negativity, be it real or just perceived, tends to draw in like people. No bad feelings. Carry on.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

naiku said:


> Hahaha honestly, if I think about it, your text messages can come off making you seem like a dick :laugh::laugh::laugh: I can safely say having met you in person though, you are far from it.
> 
> Forums are always funny, so many things can be taken completely wrong just in how they are written, usually 3 pages of arguing ensues before the context of someone's post is clear.


im the same way with anything other than spoken word lol.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

What a bunch of dicks. Carry on. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Btw, good luck Aaron. Hope they sell well. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Weightless said:


> What a bunch of dicks. Carry on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Rotfl

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

If you have ever used an SSA product then you would have hope for anything SSA labels. 
I've NEVER put my hands on a bad product. 

So yes I'm 100% it will sound good in the right hands because I do have experience with many SSA products.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Any manufacturer can put out a dud, hence the request for data

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

You sound like a dud.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Excellent reply. Thanks for once again adding such deep insights to yet another thread. 

#butt/hertz

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

So I guess it's better to just critize everything I wouldn't use because I don't like its label? 
Way more productive huh.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> So I guess it's better to just critize everything I wouldn't use because I don't like its label?
> Way more productive huh.


no one said anything about a label besides you.. but, subjective adjectives (like mentioned before) get us nowhere so im just excited to see data of a potential budget midbass killer from a vendor thats been supporting this forum for a while.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Aaron did say this is his first attempt at a midbass/midrange. Hopefully users and testers of this 6.5" will give feedback on what they like/don't like about it and then come out with a revised version that will be much more refined. I hope to hear these and the tweeters one day in a car of a known good tuner and installer.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Who doesn't like whose label? No where was the brand mentioned in a negative light . 

Are you off your meds again?

Again, asking for data: 1. Is not criticizing the company 2. Is not suggesting that the label sucks 3. Is the nature of this site .

Is this how you buy all products? 

Person 1: "Excuse me, I would like to buy this car."

Person 2: "OK, here are the specs"

Person 1: "No, it's ok. Don't need them. Bob over there on the other lot said it was a good car. Besides, I know how to drive."

Person 2: "You can see it gets excellent gas mileage. It has precision steering, 50/50 weight distribution..."

Person 1: "None of that gobbledygook for me, thanks. I also heard that Sheryl really likes it to. I drove one of these years ago, so I'm sure it's the same as before. Did I mention that I know how to drive?"

Person 2: "umm..."

Yeah, sounds silly doesn't it.

#pampers

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

So what you are saying is the only thing that matters is your opinion after YOU use it. 
So anyone's opinion doesn't matter because it's not your ears. 
As long as it's not producing 10% distortion it's going to sound good for its price. 
And I'm confident it's not producing 10% distortion. 
It's a speaker not a satellite.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> So anyone's opinion doesn't matter because it's not your ears.


pretty much. i *almost* fully trust *maybe* 3 people on this site with subjective reviews




DC/Hertz said:


> As long as it's not producing 10% distortion it's going to sound good for its price.
> And I'm confident it's not producing 10% distortion.
> It's a speaker not a satellite.


talk about standards.. i think im starting to understand you lol. any speaker producing 10% distortion isnt worth its weight in dog ****.. most decent speakers have under well under 1% at 1 watt


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

And I'm sure you daily use at 1w.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

No one is saying such a thing. You can listen to all the reviews your little heart desires. But after hearing such glowing reviews, aren't you interested in why it sounds good in the slightest? You know what helps with understanding why? Data. 

It has nothing to do with brand. It has nothing to do with he said/she said. It has to do with why it behaves the way it does. 

If there is a peak high up in the response around 2k and my tweeter will only go down to 3.5k, im probably not going to choose that driver. Or, i can even replace the tweeter with a lower playing one just so i can try a potentially good product that is new to me. But I couldnt make that decision because you say it sounds good. Its a bit too subjective for me. 

Im not made of money and one of the things that I base my decisions on which driver i purchase is on the performance of said driver. And how do i know about it's performance? Data. 

Beleive me, if i could buy every driver that caught my eye to test with I would. But i dont have the time nor the money to do so. So i rely on...wait for it, data to help me choose.

I do agree though that I highly doubt it will have anywhere near 10% distortion numbers. That would be re-god-damn-diculous.

You know what would show distortion numbers?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, so much frustration over a $50 midbass driver...

Nick, sounds to me like Aaron's going through the trouble to get the empirical data you're asking for and from a third party to remove any sense of implicit bias. Hopefully you don't have to wait too long to see results. He hasn't just _not_ provided them; from what I can tell, they're just not yet available. At least you have some T/S to mull over for now.

But I mean...we're quibbling over a relatively inexpensive driver here. Doesn't that seem a bit silly?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I agree. It is silly...but honestly, it's a bit bigger than just the driver. 


I can't wait to see how they perform. I hope they do well. 

Considering the price of some of the stuff that's being tossed around here, it'll be refreshing to have a high value, low cost driver available.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I personally just buy what I want and make it work. Don't buy crap and you won't have a issue. Data means little once it's in the car. 
Ones crap is another's gold. Ones gold is another's crap.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

DC/Hertz said:


> If you have ever used an SSA product then you would have hope for anything SSA labels.
> I've NEVER put my hands on a bad product.
> 
> So yes I'm 100% it will sound good in the right hands because I do have experience with many SSA products.


I cant even...


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

DC/Hertz said:


> I personally just buy what I want and make it work. Don't buy crap and you won't have a issue. Data means little once it's in the car.
> Ones crap is another's gold. Ones gold is another's crap.


If you're ok with just settling, by all means. 

How are you supposed to know what's crap and what's not? I can give you a hint...



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

Weightless said:


> If you're ok with just settling, by all means.
> 
> How are you supposed to know what's crap and what's not? I can give you a hint...
> 
> ...


Realizing the irony in your statement based on your signature.

I get data matters and it looks like SSA's trying to get that for this forum's appeasement. It's just not available _yet_. Personally, I'm holding out hope that, even if it's not the smoothest FR around, the bang-to-buck ratio ends up being there. Coming from a third party, at least I know it can be a bit more trusted than just something put out directly by the manufacturer.

I think it's also worth noting that these are a completely new design, not something that was just pulled off a shelf and re-branded (looking at you, NVX). Based on what I've seen and heard from their subwoofer line, I am pleasantly optimistic about their drivers. If I weren't leasing this car, I'd probably just dive right in and run a set myself.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

neo_styles said:


> Realizing the irony in your statement based on your signature.


hes quoting them in a sarcastic way, as in "look at these jackasses"




neo_styles said:


> I think it's also worth noting that these are a completely new design, not something that was just pulled off a shelf and re-branded (looking at you, NVX).


just to clarify.. dont look at NVX. they just added push terminals and hardware, but only charged a few extra bucks. look at arc, who charges almost 500% the price of the SB's, and the magnet is still stamped with "SB17"


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> just to clarify.. dont look at NVX. they just added push terminals and hardware, but only charged a few extra bucks. look at arc, who charges almost 500% the price of the SB's, and the magnet is still stamped with "SB17"


Fair point, and appreciate the clarification that his sig was, in fact, ironic.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

No irony...i just don't like them as a company. Its nothing to do with their product. Im sure it's great. I mean, come on, 17 years in business.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I thought the phone choice was ironic


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

Weightless said:


> No irony...i just don't like them as a company. Its nothing to do with their product. Im sure it's great. I mean, come on, 17 years in business.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


A foil layer that was more like sheet aluminum and the stickiest butyl compound I've ever come across. The Damp Pro I got a half decade ago was a solid product, but lord did it destroy all of my utility knives.

I guess that raises the question of whether you think the way SSA's advertising these mids would be considered anything close to hype. From what I've seen, those who've used them might be going gonzo, but I don't see that from the company itself.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Again, im sure ss products are great. Its just that one of the guys who logs in with their handle isnt very lady like with how he handles business. I mean, of course, it's their business to run how they see fit. But lying, insulting potential clients, and silly marketing tacktics/gimmics does not make a company that I want to put my money towards and support. I deal with enough slimy businesses at my job that I really don't like dealing with it in my hobbies.

As far as how SSA has shown their business "style", I haven't seen anything too preposterous. He popped in a thread that mentioned his speakers and said that he was biased so his reviews wouldn't mean much and that they have had good reviews across the board with their products so far. Then when testing was brought up, he said its already in the works. He then at a min supplied t/s specs...he didn't call the people in the thread children or insult the very forum he was promoting his product...he also hasn't to my knowledge spew made up "scientific"facts about the data and when questioned about it, deflect the question and start blaming every other speaker company out there of stealing his designs and that they were riding his coattails to success...no, I must admit I haven't seen that kind of behaviour from him. 

So, yet again, if you read anything that I have said, I hope it's a killer set of speakers. It will be nice to see some high value, low cost options out there. 

I'm sure a full AF/Sinfoni/XXXX front stage sounds fantastic, but I couldn't justify it. Especially driving in a tin can with a 70-90db noise floor to compete with. 

So in the end, it's not about brand, it's about value, performance and not being an asshat. Sure, I do have some SI speakers in my collection, and no, Nick hasn't been an angel throughout the years, but he also grew a pair, manned up and apologized for said behaviour on a public forum. You can't say that about many companies.

Sorry for the incoherent and long winded posts...long days at work and long drives home beat on ones psyche.





Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

dcfis said:


> I thought the phone choice was ironic


My Note 5 is ironic? 

Just because my phone, my tablets, two tv's, vacuum, washer and dryer are all Samsung products, it does not mean that Im brand loyal, lol. No, no irony here.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just happened to catch this thread a few minutes ago, I have purchased a set of the SSA evil tweets and mids just yesterday.

Based on my past experience with the SSA Xcon I had the confidence in buying from SSA again. I received a shipping confirmation today, the set will arrive on 9.1.17.

I'm far from the level of the some of the most experienced on this site, but I would be happy to post pictures and post impressions after getting them installed.

Jake


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

therock482 said:


> Based on my past experience with the SSA Xcon I had the confidence in buying from SSA again.


Right on. Got my two 15" Xcons sounding great! I wouldn't hesitate either based on my dealings with SSA. 

Great price, hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Aaron, you need to get them in the hands of someone who knows how to install and tune at a heavily discounted price. This way they can give them a good install and tune for people to demo at one of the larger g2g's that go on. And whoever got the mids and tweets shouldn't say exactly what they are running until AFTER everyone has had a chance to listen. This way it would cut out all the preconceived notions.


Why "At a heavily discounted price", all the backhanded sponsorship deals work for sales, but someone could try them without the carrot.

I have seem a few posts pimping the idea of free speakers. I have more disposable income now than when I younger, but at all times, I usually got the best I could get in terms of value. That was either at the high-end, the middle or the low end.

Now I do not know much about speakers, but a frequency response graph I understand. And better than that I like a distortions versus frequency plot.

Someone saying that they sound good means little.
That said, unless the distortion was really high, then putting them in a higher end system would be lik eputting anything else in... They should all sound great.:worried:


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Thanks Aaron. A couple of questions...
> 
> Do you have the Le for the driver?
> 
> ...


*I do not have the Le handy, but we did run a shorting ring to address any inductance issues. Xmax = 6mm 1 way. The independent tester does not have a Klippel.*


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

dsquared said:


> Regardless, they can be the next forum boner for a 100 bucks or maybe even less...
> 
> what's the pricing for Diyma members Aaron?
> I will gladly buy a pair and beat the **** out of them and send them back if I no like.


*They are on sale right now for the back to school sale. Side note, we cannot take back used equipment.*


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *I do not have the Le handy, but we did run a shorting ring to address any inductance issues. Xmax = 6mm 1 way. The independent tester does not have a Klippel.*


Thanks Aaron. I saw that the motor was an underhung design with a shorting ring which has the potential to be quite nice. 

The Xmax of 6mm (one way), how was that determined? Hg (gap height) - Hc (coil height) / 2? Some other methodology?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Thanks Aaron. I saw that the motor was an underhung design with a shorting ring which has the potential to be quite nice.
> 
> The Xmax of 6mm (one way), how was that determined? Hg (gap height) - Hc (coil height) / 2? Some other methodology?


*That is the method the factory used. Due to it being an underhung design, Xmax (like most underhung) is not world beating.*


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *That is the method the factory used. Due to it being an underhung design, Xmax (like most underhung) is not world beating.*


Fair enough. 6mm is probably average, maybe slightly above, in comparison to similarly price 6"-7" raw drivers.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

A Xmax like that with an undergoing vc is why I think these have such potential.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Ya, these are sounding nice - especially at the price point.


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Aaron what is the eta on a passive crossover?Will it be for mids and tweets?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Fair enough. 6mm is probably average, maybe slightly above, in comparison to similarly price 6"-7" raw drivers.


*In my travels (aka what I have in my own stock pile at my house and poking around madisound etc.) its seems like some are reaching upwards of 10mm. For example the impressive looking new Fi mid. *


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

82cj8 said:


> Aaron what is the eta on a passive crossover?Will it be for mids and tweets?


*I hope to have an eta soon, I know there are other projects ahead of mine so I have to be patient.*


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Holmz said:


> Why "At a heavily discounted price", all the backhanded sponsorship deals work for sales, but someone could try them without the carrot.
> 
> I have seem a few posts pimping the idea of free speakers. I have more disposable income now than when I younger, but at all times, I usually got the best I could get in terms of value. That was either at the high-end, the middle or the low end.
> 
> ...


He needs to get these mids and the tweets in the right hands and either compete with them for a season or make the rounds to g2g's. I mention "the right hands" because they need a really good install AND tune. Back when I was younger and willing I would make the rounds with speakers fresh on the market in my install and always got crazy good deals on them. Looking back I probably hurt their sales more than I helped because I didn't know how to tune. Now that I actually halfway know what the hell I'm doing I just don't have the motivation to try stuff out. I'm back to using well designed raw drivers.


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

Personally, I'm not buying anything with a series name like "evil". It's tacky due to trying too hard to be edgy. It's like Boss Phantom and having a skull for the grill...there's just no class there. I feel it's an innuendo to come off as an aggressive marketing stance targeted towards anyone but audiophiles just like Skullcandy does. So to say SSA Evil 6.5's to me says SSA's cheap USA, non-union made speakers..that's just how I think and many others out there make a lot of judgements based on names alone.

Classy is sexy, it's professional, it's grown up. No edgy teenage satanist trademarks in an obvious attempt to sound cool. But that's me, I don't expect anyone to care, I get it's just a name but names do have significance on consumers for better or worse, even if they don't immediately realize it. That's why they don't make Farfegnugan cars or any car with a name like that anymore. It's why Honda chose to market the names Fit and Jazz separately between USA and U.K. for the same car.

If you saw a speaker called Symphony, Blue's, Diamond or whatever, you tend to form an image of sound quality as apposed to a satanic ritual on an altar sold at Walmart right?
So is the target audience for these speakers depressed emo teenagers with bad hearing or is it targeted towards people with taste? Just ask'n.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Maybe evil is an acronym?

:shrug:


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

SSA's cheap USA, non-union made speakers...

So your saying they won't fall apart or catch fire or explode? I'm confused.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*That is the first time I have ever seen our brand referred to that way. Wow.*


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

impulse said:


> Personally, I'm not buying anything with a series name like "evil". It's tacky due to trying too hard to be edgy. It's like Boss Phantom and having a skull for the grill...there's just no class there. I feel it's an innuendo to come off as an aggressive marketing stance targeted towards anyone but audiophiles just like Skullcandy does. So to say SSA Evil 6.5's to me says SSA's cheap USA, non-union made speakers..that's just how I think and many others out there make a lot of judgements based on names alone.
> 
> Classy is sexy, it's professional, it's grown up. No edgy teenage satanist trademarks in an obvious attempt to sound cool. But that's me, I don't expect anyone to care, I get it's just a name but names do have significance on consumers for better or worse, even if they don't immediately realize it. That's why they don't make Farfegnugan cars or any car with a name like that anymore. It's why Honda chose to market the names Fit and Jazz separately between USA and U.K. for the same car.
> 
> ...


You're overthinking this. Let the performance of the product speak for itself whether it be for better or for worse. Would you feel the same way if the speaker lineup was called "Jesus"?

For what it's worth my idea of a "sexy" speaker is a plain black cone on a well designed and built motor structure with no extra lipstick on it to try to make it "pretty". Think Seas, SB, Scanspeak


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

guess you wont be trying the exodus anarchies either? well, your loss


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Tang Band always sounded weird to me, but people swear by em so I wouldn't rule them out for use. :worried:


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You're overthinking this. Let the performance of the product speak for itself whether it be for better or for worse. Would you feel the same way if the speaker lineup was called "Jesus"?
> 
> For what it's worth my idea of a "sexy" speaker is a plain black cone on a well designed and built motor structure with no extra lipstick on it to try to make it "pretty". Think Seas, SB, Scanspeak


The jesus speaker? Does it have a rising response?  


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Weightless said:


> The jesus speaker? Does it have a rising response?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


As well as plumbing the subterranean depths


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Weightless said:


> The jesus speaker? Does it have a rising response?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Aaron Clinton said:


>




You said it man. Nobody ****s with the Jesus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Aaron - thank you very much for adding all the driver specs...it's reassuring to know that you are willing to put forth the effort to gather and provide this manner of info. I'm looking forward to the 3rd Party review and FR graph. Again, thank you!


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

DejaWiz said:


> Aaron - thank you very much for adding all the driver specs...it's reassuring to know that you are willing to put forth the effort to gather and provide this manner of info. I'm looking forward to the 3rd Party review and FR graph. Again, thank you!


X2

Do you have a timeframe for the data Aaron? Just wondering, not trying to push.. 

I'm considering changing up midbass at the moment.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

bnae38 said:


> X2
> 
> Do you have a timeframe for the data Aaron? Just wondering, not trying to push..
> 
> I'm considering changing up midbass at the moment.


*The latest info I heard was about a month.*


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

impulse said:


> Personally, I'm not buying anything with a series name like "evil". It's tacky due to trying too hard to be edgy. It's like Boss Phantom and having a skull for the grill...there's just no class there. I feel it's an innuendo to come off as an aggressive marketing stance targeted towards anyone but audiophiles just like Skullcandy does. So to say SSA Evil 6.5's to me says SSA's cheap USA, non-union made speakers..that's just how I think and many others out there make a lot of judgements based on names alone.
> 
> Classy is sexy, it's professional, it's grown up. No edgy teenage satanist trademarks in an obvious attempt to sound cool. But that's me, I don't expect anyone to care, I get it's just a name but names do have significance on consumers for better or worse, even if they don't immediately realize it. That's why they don't make Farfegnugan cars or any car with a name like that anymore. It's why Honda chose to market the names Fit and Jazz separately between USA and U.K. for the same car.
> 
> ...


I too had a knee jerk reaction, similar to impulse's response.

The name alone steers me away, and if they were called Gabriel's trumpets I would think instead of jolt and Mtn Dew drinker, they were pandering to some sky blue suit wearing demographic.

I would not tend to buy and Evil, or a Good brands, but I had a RadioShack "Realistic" amp as a kid... It was not too realistic, so labels are not an accurate descriptor.

But it is probably the right demographic to pander to, so it may not be bad marketing, it is just not marketed for us.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Y'all do know Evil is also the name of SSA's largest woofer? 
And it's pretty Evil. But I'd imagine y'all wouldn't know that since it's not a fancy brand name that has 100% markup.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> Y'all do know Evil is also the name of SSA's largest woofer?
> And it's pretty Evil. But I'd imagine y'all wouldn't know that since it's not a fancy brand name that has 100% markup.


What makes you think we've never heard of stuff without an insane markup? Some of us are on a crusade to push stuff that offers an incredible bang for the buck.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What makes you think we've never heard of stuff without an insane markup? Some of us are on a crusade to push stuff that offers an incredible bang for the buck.


It's obvious by some of these comments. 
You are not in that category.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> It's obvious by some of these comments.
> You are not in that category.


Ummm, hillbilly only talks about low cost raw drivera while on here.. Not sure what your talking about

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Ummm, hillbilly only talks about low cost raw drivera while on here.. Not sure what your talking about
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


I think he meant that I'm in the category of people that seeks out high performing speakers at a really good price point. It's what this forum was founded on but strayed away from over time, but MIGHT be on the way back. You don't need a $600 pair of 6.5's and $400 pair of tweets to get great sound. I know you know this as well. Yes the speakers I just mentioned the prices on are impressive and very well designed and sound great but that's a hard pill to swallow for the average joe.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Holmz said:


> I too had a knee jerk reaction, similar to impulse's response.
> 
> The name alone steers me away, and if they were called Gabriel's trumpets I would think instead of jolt and Mtn Dew drinker, they were pandering to some sky blue suit wearing demographic.
> 
> ...


*I think people are reading FAR too much into the name. The SSA Evil (massive 4" coil sub), went from an upper echelon sub for just a small segment of the market, to our most recognizable/known product. Surpassing the SSA Icon that has been in production over 10 years now, and even the SSA APM-2. So the "Evil" model name, pretty much took off and ran as customers shaped that name as our special top end model line. Meaning, our mid's and tweeters meant for higher end installs, kind of had to follow suit. In no way is it about the mid or the tweet are "Evil" in some low rent marketing ploy that is about marketing or pandering to teenagers or away from discerning ears, (quite the opposite) it is simply the model line name that is well understood as our top end offering. Our amplifiers are named IC to go with the Icon as they are a very strong option in the moderately priced (non-halo level) amplifier class. As due to where are our subwoofers established themselves in their respective market segments, so too will our expanding products to mostly follow the naming convention our customers are familiar with and like.*


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Ummm, hillbilly only talks about low cost raw drivera while on here.. Not sure what your talking about
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


He doesn't even know what he is talking about.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

wizzi001 said:


> He doesn't even know what he is talking about.


Who? Dc/hertz? If so, no need to remind me. I'm well aware lol

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *I think people are reading FAR too much into the name. The SSA Evil (massive 4" coil sub), went from an upper echelon sub for just a small segment of the market, to our most recognizable/known product. Surpassing the SSA Icon that has been in production over 10 years now, and even the SSA APM-2. So the "Evil" model name, pretty much took off and ran as customers shaped that name as our special top end model line. Meaning, our mid's and tweeters meant for higher end installs, kind of had to follow suit. In no way is it about the mid or the tweet are "Evil" in some low rent marketing ploy that is about marketing or pandering to teenagers or away from discerning ears, (quite the opposite) it is simply the model line name that is well understood as our top end offering. Our amplifiers are named IC to go with the Icon as they are a very strong option in the moderately priced (non-halo level) amplifier class. As due to where are our subwoofers established themselves in their respective market segments, so too will our expanding products to mostly follow the naming convention our customers are familiar with and like.*


It is still my knee jerk reaction to it... Most knee jerk reactions are based on emotion rather than intellect.
I am not asking you to defend the name, I am just offering my perspective. 
Hillbilly and I may be outliers, and you are free to ignore my feedback.
:evilgrin:

In the past "Bitchen" was in vogue, as was "Killer".
The indigionous locally use the term "Deadly".


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> But SSA is a SPL brand. They can't sound good.
> .


hmmm....



elvisjer said:


> My first thought after hearing this sub is, “I want to test an Icon really bad.” I’m afraid many people will be turned away from this subwoofer because of its 300w RMS power handling, but they will be wrong in whatever causes the assumption that it will not perform as wanted. With the subs I’ve tested, the DCON lies between the DIYMA and the SiMag. The DIYMA produces unbelievably accurate tones and blending abilities, but lacks the thump that hip-hop and so much modern music needs. The DCON has more tonal presence than the SiMag, but cannot handle as much power. In my opinion, the DCON was a pleasure to test and will become eventually the subwoofer for my 1963 beetle build.


As for Evil, what's in a name? 

As for the Evil midbass speakers themselves, they _seem_....... like typical 'build-house' speakers that one can find on most 'Warehouse' sites.

T/S parameters, specs, I find most published parameters are inaccurate, sometimes by a small amount, sometimes they seem to have no resemblance to the driver in hand..... to the point where i tend to take some brands published results with a pinch of salt. And what graphs show you in a tested environment usually has little to no bearing on the results of the driver once in its particular environment.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

captainscarlett said:


> And what graphs show you in a tested environment usually has little to no bearing on the results of the driver once in its particular environment.



This, I wholeheartedly disagree with. Are you saying we ignore test data all together because it is irrelevant? 

When talking about a mobile installation, there are always a ton of environmental conditions to contend with (small space, reflective surfaces, leaky doors, rattling panels, etc). Most of the people I respect in this industry would likely go so far as to say that we have to do more tuning for the environment than we do for a good speaker. That doesn't change the fact that I would rather start with a speaker that performs well in a controlled testing environment than one that performs poorly. Give me this -------- over this /\_^--^\ any day.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

CHOICES



> If I had to help you picking the right speaker for you and your room, I would have to know you personally, your spouse, your room, your equipment, your musical taste, how loud you play, etc. And even then you might think my suggestion wasn't exactly what you had in mind.
> And please remember: What I hear is not what you will hear - and describing sound just doesn't make sense. So -
> 
> Please do not ask what to build!
> ...





rton20s said:


> This, I wholeheartedly disagree with. Are you saying we ignore test data all together because it is irrelevant?
> 
> When talking about a mobile installation, there are always a ton of environmental conditions to contend with (small space, reflective surfaces, leaky doors, rattling panels, etc). Most of the people I respect in this industry would likely go so far as to say that we have to do more tuning for the environment than we do for a good speaker. That doesn't change the fact that I would rather start with a speaker that performs well in a controlled testing environment than one that performs poorly. Give me this -------- over this /\_^--^\ any day.


So what you're telling me is that; going by a graph, a driver that performs well in free air is going to perform well in *any* .... acoustical environment. Free-air, IB, sealed, ported, ABC, T-line or even in a home audio environment or even as a PA offering, it's just gonna sound good anywhere. Good luck with that!



rton20s said:


> Are you saying we ignore test data all together because it is irrelevant?


Pretty much yeah, if it's inaccurate! And BTW if you read the beginning of that sentence i was referencing the inaccuracies of T/S parameters! It's hard for some people


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainscarlett said:


> CHOICES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if thats what you got out of rtons response, then ****.. Lol. Hes saying why not start off with a good driver from the get go. One eith good linear and non linear distortion, and specs that match your enclosure, etc etc.. How can you argue that..

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> if thats what you got out of rtons response, then ****.. Lol. Hes saying why not start off with a good driver from the get go. One eith good linear and non linear distortion, and specs that match your enclosure, etc etc.. How can you argue that..
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


I'm not, others who are in a better position to argue the point are, and I just agree with them! And again I was referencing T/S parameters


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

captainscarlett said:


> So what you're telling me is that; going by a graph, a driver that performs well in free air is going to perform well in *any* .... acoustical environment. Free-air, IB, sealed, ported, ABC, T-line or even in a home audio environment or even as a PA offering, it's just gonna sound good anywhere. Good luck with that!
> 
> Pretty much yeah, if it's inaccurate! And BTW if you read the beginning of that sentence i was referencing the inaccuracies of T/S parameters! It's hard for some people





captainscarlett said:


> I'm not, others who are in a better position to argue the point are, and I just agree with them! And again I was referencing T/S parameters


I was very selective with my quote for a reason. You did talk about published T/S parameters, but then ended your post with the comment about graphs. My comment was geared specifically toward the graphs, as we all know the T/S parameters, even from the best of manufacturers should be taken as an approximation. Measured T/S parameters on specific drivers are likely to vary from manufacturers published specs. The better the quality of the driver, the less variance you are likely to see. (Check out some of the tests in Voice Coil, for example.) And at the other end of the spectrum are the manuPACKturers or brands that either publish no data, or perhaps worse, false data. 

Sure, they can do the same with a FR or distortion graph, but I don't see this to be nearly as likely. And I concede that FR graphs can be a mixed bag in and of themselves. Unless you know how a driver was measured, and how the response has been smoothed within the software, it is hard to be sure you are making apples to apples comparisons. While it might not be possible to determine how a driver was measured, with enough experience one can make educated guesses as to how much smoothing has been applied. 

And while I don't want to take this too far off track (because I am anxious to see Aaron's results) take a look at the graphs attached below. These are both drivers of similar size and price points and are graphs provided by the manufacturer (on Axis, 30 degrees, 60 degrees). If you'd honestly have no reason to choose one over the other, more power to you.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I was very selective with my quote for a reason. You did talk about published T/S parameters, but then ended your post with the comment about graphs. My comment was geared specifically toward the graphs, as we all know the T/S parameters, even from the best of manufacturers should be taken as an approximation. Measured T/S parameters on specific drivers are likely to vary from manufacturers published specs. The better the quality of the driver, the less variance you are likely to see. (Check out some of the tests in Voice Coil, for example.) And at the other end of the spectrum are the manuPACKturers or brands that either publish no data, or perhaps worse, false data.
> 
> Sure, they can do the same with a FR or distortion graph, but I don't see this to be nearly as likely. And I concede that FR graphs can be a mixed bag in and of themselves. Unless you know how a driver was measured, and how the response has been smoothed within the software, it is hard to be sure you are making apples to apples comparisons. While it might not be possible to determine how a driver was measured, with enough experience one can make educated guesses as to how much smoothing has been applied.
> 
> And while I don't want to take this too far off track (because I am anxious to see Aaron's results) take a look at the graphs attached below. These are both drivers of similar size and price points and are graphs provided by the manufacturer (on Axis, 30 degrees, 60 degrees). If you'd honestly have no reason to choose one over the other, more power to you.


So what does that graph tell you about the tonality? How does that graph relate to different environments? Put that drive in a car door then put it in a sealed enclosure for home audio in a box room then a ported box in a lounge. in those three varied environments How relevant is that graph?


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

My point is that I've seen (as I'm sure you have as well) all sorts of audio products that on the surface display near perfect ....graphs, T/S parameters, but in the real world listening environment are a total let down. And few people if any listen to drivers in true free air ... it just doesn't happen. .. 
:surprised::worried::blush:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainscarlett said:


> So what does that graph tell you about the tonality? How does that graph relate to different environments? Put that drive in a car door then put it in a sealed enclosure for home audio in a box room then a ported box in a lounge. in those three varied environments How relevant is that graph?


Its relevant because your starting out with a better driver from the get go. Do you not want to start out with a better driver from the get go? There isnt a single speaker made today that is truly designed to perform better for a car interior. This would actually be impossible since every car and install is different. So, why not chose a speaker with a better linear and non linear distortion pattern? Or are you measuring all different speakers in ypur car to see which one plays the flattest? Lol 


How do you go about choosing a speaker for an install?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

There are drivers suited for IB. Which works out better for car doors


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Its relevant because your starting out with a better driver from the get go. Do you not want to start out with a better driver from the get go? There isnt a single speaker made today that is truly designed to perform better for a car interior. This would actually be impossible since every car and install is different. So, why not chose a speaker with a better linear and non linear distortion pattern? Or are you measuring all different speakers in ypur car to see which one plays the flattest? Lol
> 
> 
> How do you go about choosing a speaker for an install?
> ...





> So what does that graph tell you about the tonality?





> How does that graph relate to different environments?


I look forward to your answer. 




Back to my point that no one uses a driver in Free-Air


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainscarlett said:


> I look forward to your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point of measuring isnt to show you how its going to play in your environment. Its to show you the performance of the driver only. Is this concept really that hard to grasp?

Again, how do you choose speakers for an install?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *I think people are reading FAR too much into the name. The SSA Evil (massive 4" coil sub), went from an upper echelon sub for just a small segment of the market, to our most recognizable/known product. Surpassing the SSA Icon that has been in production over 10 years now, and even the SSA APM-2. So the "Evil" model name, pretty much took off and ran as customers shaped that name as our special top end model line. Meaning, our mid's and tweeters meant for higher end installs, kind of had to follow suit. In no way is it about the mid or the tweet are "Evil" in some low rent marketing ploy that is about marketing or pandering to teenagers or away from discerning ears, (quite the opposite) it is simply the model line name that is well understood as our top end offering. Our amplifiers are named IC to go with the Icon as they are a very strong option in the moderately priced (non-halo level) amplifier class. As due to where are our subwoofers established themselves in their respective market segments, so too will our expanding products to mostly follow the naming convention our customers are familiar with and like.*


No one needed an excuse or explanation. The point was directed for those that know nothing about the speaker when in the market for a SQ speaker. I bet my pay check right now that if I presented an ad on here or you saw on Crutchfield's site, a speaker that said Super Value's Pterodactyl component speakers, your first thought would not be Sound Quality much less probably even read the marketing jizz as it's quite likely that you would overlook that speaker onto something else.

You have a loyal fanbase, they like the name...whatever. Just saying there's a lot of people like me that wouldn't even look any further into the details of a speaker Called Evil as it's tacky in regards to what it is. If I'm looking for something SQ, I'm looking for class, elegance, style. I'd expect a name that suits that..it's all part of it in regards to marketing.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> The point of measuring isnt to show you how its going to play in your environment. Its to show you the performance of the driver only. Is this concept really that hard to grasp?
> 
> Again, how do you choose speakers for an install?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk





> And what graphs show you in a tested environment usually has little to no bearing on the results of the driver once in its particular environment.


Thanks for agreeing with me.... goodnight


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainscarlett said:


> Thanks for agreeing with me.... goodnight


It absolutely does have a bearing on the results though.. That's where I disagree. A better driver is a better driver. Mrasuring is how you find that out. A driver isn't magically gpingbto perform better when you stick it in a certain environment.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

captainscarlett said:


> So what does that graph tell you about the tonality? How does that graph relate to different environments? Put that drive in a car door then put it in a sealed enclosure for home audio in a box room then a ported box in a lounge. in those three varied environments How relevant is that graph?


I got delayed in sending this out, but I still think it is relevant...

I'm just a laymen, but here is what looking at those graphs tells me. 

One of those drivers has pretty smooth (+/-3 dB) frequency response (yes, free air or on an IEC baffle) from below 150 Hz to beyond 10 kHz on axis. Beaming begins to appear around 4 kHz. 

Within the same range (150 Hz - 10 kHz), the other driver has nearly a +/-6 dB swing and beaming begins around the same point. Knowing that neither of these drivers is really meant to play that low, we can look at a more reasonable range of 300 Hz - 4 kHz. The first driver has the same +/- 3 dB range and this second driver is still at nearly +/-5 dB. More important than that swing is how close together the peaks and dips fall. For instance, from 1.8 kHz to 2.4 kHz there is a -6 dB dip followed immediately by a + 3dB rise from 2.4 kHz to 3 kHz. 

So, why do we care what those graphs look like if we know the environment is just going to screw up the response anyway? Because unless you just get really lucky, it is unlikely that the vehicles environment is going to correct any (much less all) of those substantial peaks and dips. Worse, what if the location in which you install these drivers has a naturally peak at around 1.8 kHz, exacerbating the problem? I'd much rather start with a better baseline driver that requires minimal tuning adjustments on its own and deal with having to tuning for the install and environment. Starting with a driver that requires considerable work to address frequency response/tonality is giving yourself a handicap. 

In terms of your question regarding how installing the same driver in various types of enclosures is concerned... that primarily affects the bottom end response. IB/free aid will likely have a similar roll off to the measured graph. A sealed enclosure, depending on the size have have a little or a very large affect on the Q. A vented enclosure can increase bottom end output, but puts the driver at greater risk of damage if you feed it too much power. Same as any subwoofer that we all seem to want modeled simulations of. And all of this assumes we AREN'T applying a high pass filter that essentially negates the majority of the effects cause by a given enclosure.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

rton20s said:


> I got delayed in sending this out, but I still think it is relevant...
> 
> I'm just a laymen, but here is what looking at those graphs tells me.
> ...


Yes - The graphs you showed looked the same to me too.

However the one thing I rarely see shown is distortion versus frequency graphs.
Those distortion graphs to me also tell a story worth understanding.

Time decay graphs also convey information not often shown.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Holmz said:


> Yes - The graphs you showed looked the same to me too.
> 
> However the one thing I rarely see shown is distortion versus frequency graphs.
> Those distortion graphs to me also tell a story worth understanding.
> ...


I agree with you on the distortion and decay graphs. However, those aren't nearly as common. 

Also, the graph I posted was two drivers overlaid. One driver (+/-3 dB, back) is blue (on axis), green (30 degrees) and red (60 degrees). The other driver (+/-6 dB, front) is yellow (on axis), red (30 degrees) and blue (60 degrees).


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

rton20s said:


> ... One of those drivers has pretty smooth (+/-3 dB) frequency response (yes, free air or on an IEC baffle) from below 150 Hz to beyond 10 kHz on axis. Beaming begins to appear around 4 kHz.


I thought beaming was shown as a large spike on a graph which I don't see. Can you explain what you seeing that shows beaming?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Holmz said:


> Yes - The graphs you showed looked the same to me too.


cant tell if serious...


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I think he meant that he read the graphs the same way. Not that they looked identical.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> cant tell if serious...


Deadly serious... Just seriously confused.




Weightless said:


> I think he meant that he read the graphs the same way. Not that they looked identical.


Actually I was not thinking.

I was looking the 3 lines together like they were comparing 2 speakers... (not as 0, 30, 60 degrees), and I was thinking what is that other curve, because the ohm should not be ~40... 'It must be a mistake'.

later I noticed it was three line and not 2 lines.

But I am awake now...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

AyOne said:


> I thought beaming was shown as a large spike on a graph which I don't see. Can you explain what you seeing that shows beaming?


First, let me state that "beaming" isn't like a brick wall. Beaming is progressive and you can see it beginning where the on and off axis plots begin to diverge. As you can see in the plots that I posted, that regardless of the frequency response the on and off axis graphs track pretty closely from 20 Hz up to around 4 kHz where they begin to diverge. For the most part this divergence is a function of the driver diameter. As you follow the response plots higher up the frequency graph, you'll see the output levels become more and more varied between on and off axis.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

wizzi001 said:


> He doesn't even know what he is talking about.


Is this response directed at me or Skizr?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Is this response directed at me or Skizr?


I think mr. Hertz

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

impulse said:


> Personally, I'm not buying anything with a series name like "evil". It's tacky due to trying too hard to be edgy. It's like Boss Phantom and having a skull for the grill...there's just no class there.


I have speakers in my car that are nothing more than letters and numbers (TM 65 MkII/M25). Likewise with my home system (SL3/e110). I can tell you right now, neither are junk and perform quite well.

Who gives a rat's ass what the name is as long as it performs good for the money? 

I just realized a great business opportunity! I'll buy up everybody's factory stock speakers here on the forum for real cheap, have vinyl stickers made up of various sizes to slap on the backs of the magnets with names like Excellent, Superior, Magnificent, Quality, then resell them at triple digit prices. I'll be loaded in no time! :laugh:


----------



## TallTexan (Dec 14, 2007)

One observation I've made concerning this thread is the lack of agreed upon method of testing and comparing speakers. Yes, we have TL parameters, FR, and sometimes distortion plots. But nothing that can say this speaker is better than this equal sized, otherwise very similar speaker. But of course "better" is relative to actual use. Speaker A might be better than B because of some higher frequency cone break up in B. But cross over low enough the breakup doesn't matter and B is better.
It all comes back to overall problem with audio comparisons is measurements are not the be all, end all of how a component will sound, weather it be a amp or speaker, or for that matter, individual components. We have AI that can do image recognition, why can't we have something that could compare "simple" audio waves? Then again, with AI, you teach it by telling it what's good and what's bad. Could this be done with speakers for example? Setup identical test with known really good speaker vs known mediocre or poorer quality speaker. Again, as a software guy, the problem would be what difference is the most important, aka weighting.

I wish the JBL MS-8 guys could let us in on the autotune secrets, aka make the firmware open source so a tool could be made to listen and provide correction output to feed to other DSPs (such as SHARC with its FIR filters). REW has something like this in the IIR domain and I've read about the rephase software.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

TallTexan said:


> One observation I've made concerning this thread is the lack of agreed upon method of testing and comparing speakers. Yes, we have TL parameters, FR, and sometimes distortion plots. But nothing that can say this speaker is better than this equal sized, otherwise very similar speaker. But of course "better" is relative to actual use. Speaker A might be better than B because of some higher frequency cone break up in B. But cross over low enough the breakup doesn't matter and B is better.
> It all comes back to overall problem with audio comparisons is measurements are not the be all, end all of how a component will sound, weather it be a amp or speaker, or for that matter, individual components. We have AI that can do image recognition, why can't we have something that could compare "simple" audio waves? Then again, with AI, you teach it by telling it what's good and what's bad. Could this be done with speakers for example? Setup identical test with known really good speaker vs known mediocre or poorer quality speaker. Again, as a software guy, the problem would be what difference is the most important, aka weighting.
> 
> I wish the JBL MS-8 guys could let us in on the autotune secrets, aka make the firmware open source so a tool could be made to listen and provide correction output to feed to other DSPs (such as SHARC with its FIR filters). REW has something like this in the IIR domain and I've read about the rephase software.


The other point (what you may read as a question) is...
The distortion and time decay may be more important than the frequency response.
Maybe not for me as I am not running a DSP, just active crossover... But with a DSP most of the speakers should be able to be flattened out... That includes all those oddball jobs like AMTs and ribbons with ripples in the frequency response.

Time will tell whether I need a DSP and if so I will likely go FIR filters. Testing will tell.

Or am I approaching this wrong ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Holmz said:


> The other point (what you may read as a question) is...
> The distortion and time decay may be more important than the frequency response.
> Maybe not for me as I am not running a DSP, just active crossover... But with a DSP most of the speakers should be able to be flattened out... That includes all those oddball jobs like AMTs and ribbons with ripples in the frequency response.
> 
> ...


In a car you'll never get anywhere close to perfect response without a powerful dsp. Do you know what happens to a speaker with perfect frequency response once it's put in the car? And how different driver and passenger frequency response is?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> In a car you'll never get anywhere close to perfect response without a powerful dsp. Do you know what happens to a speaker with perfect frequency response once it's put in the car? And how different driver and passenger frequency response is?


Conceptually I know it, but I need to measure it.

I was originally not wanting to use a DSP, but I have come around to understanding I likely need one. Probably I will use a FIR based unit.

Which begs the question... If I need a DSP anyhow, then why should I be concerned with the speakers frequency response graphs?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Have fun folks...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/921990-post95.html


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Holmz said:


> Conceptually I know it, but I need to measure it.
> 
> I was originally not wanting to use a DSP, but I have come around to understanding I likely need one. Probably I will use a FIR based unit.
> 
> Which begs the question... If I need a DSP anyhow, then why should I be concerned with the speakers frequency response graphs?


One reason is you can only correct so much before the DSP runs out of juice


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> One reason is you can only correct so much before the DSP runs out of juice


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

...and we're off track here. We'll know soon enough how these speakers test. How they sound in the hands of a good installer AND tuner will be what needs to be known. I would be the one that whores them around to g2g's for a year but I just don't have the motivation to do so anymore. If I decided I didn't like them they'd come out quickly and get sold.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Good use of the vernacular in that post @HillbillySQ ... given my previous comments.


----------



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

So I got my Evil 6.5 mids installed this week, here are my thoughts..


I have been a member on this site for 11 years, I don't post much as I'm always trying to listen and learn about the hobby I love. I don't consider myself as knowledgeable as so many others on this site. During my time as member on this page I have run active 2-ways set-ups for 10 years and have always used Seas 7" mids. In the past I have used the C18RNX, G18RNX, P18RNX, ER18RNX in that order. The G18s were my favorite. 

My overall impression of the Evil 6.5s is very good...

BUILD - The speaker and phase plug is very nice looking, and the push terminals are a huge plus over the spade terminals of the Seas drivers. The spider is more stout, the seas spiders look very thin compared to the SSA. There are several different screw mounting patterns on the SSA and one item to note is you will need a larger screw head or a small washer to fill the flange opening on the SSA.

POWER HANDLING - The Evil mids are being powered by bridged a incriminator audio 6.4, which has the potential for over 300 watts RMS, the mids handle the power better than the SEAS and do not sound stressed or fatigued to my ear, the SEAS would let you know when they had enough.

SOUND - To my ears the Evils sound more detailed, a tad warmer, and have greater overall output than the ER18RNX. I have listed to Garth Brooks, Chainsmokers, Flo Rida and more, they handled it all really well. I like the Evils more than any of the Seas I have had over the last 10 years, honestly. The mid bass is great to, I feel the SSAs are blending with my sub better than I had before the switch. 

VALUE - At $53 a speaker these offer great sound for the money and cost less than all the Seas drivers I have used over the years.

In a nut shell, I'm very pleased and would recommend them. I admit I'm not as technical and knowledgable as many other members on this site and not super savy with graphs etc, but to my ears the Evils sound fantastic and I'm pleased with my purchase.

I also bought the tweeters but have not yet installed them, I need to rebuild my A-pillars first. I will be sure to post an update when I get that done.

I hope this helps others who are considering the Evils as an option.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the review Jake, sounds like they are a great option.


----------



## gwalsh (Sep 15, 2013)

Great review, thank you.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> ...and we're off track here. We'll know soon enough how these speakers test. ...


Like with metrics?




Hillbilly SQ said:


> ...and... How they sound in the hands of a good installer AND tuner will be what needs to be known.
> ...


Like in a subjective sense?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

You being sassy?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

dcfis said:


> You being sassy?


I think the proper term is "being skeptical".

Some fellow or lass (that I do not know) saying they are great and good value is nice.

It does not really say whether the speakers are in fact nice. Maybe it says that the speakers were nice-enough to be tuned with a DSP. Or maybe 10 people's definitions of nice would have 10 opinions of the speakers performance.

I am sure that they are nice, but I have no way on a 1 out of 10 scale to understand how nice they are.

Is that "Sassy"?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

On a scale from 1 to 10 they are $53.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Buy them and put 2000 watts to em...they will sound great .... I kind of promise...NOT


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

dcfis said:


> On a scale from 1 to 10 they are $53.


I'll give you credit for sticking to providing a fact, rather than on opinion.

That is probably enough of a fact for many to make their decision.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Holmz said:


> I think the proper term is "being skeptical".
> 
> Some fellow or lass (that I do not know) saying they are great and good value is nice.
> 
> ...


i have the exact same thoughts (not just about this driver, but with everything and anything in general). is this is why everyone thinks im sassy?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

They are of course not that great, but Skizer's sassy personality is a whole other topic.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> i have the exact same thoughts (not just about this driver, but with everything and anything in general). is this is why everyone thinks im sassy?



As long as you show you're good natured about it.
Some dont..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

GEM592 said:


> They are of course not that great, but Skizer's sassy personality is a whole other topic.


Yeah yeah yeah

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> i have the exact same thoughts (not just about this driver, but with everything and anything in general). is this is why everyone thinks im sassy?


I don't


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Skizer is a good guy, well educated, yes he could be a hard head at times, but thats his fun of this forum.. I learned the hard way. 

Over all he's a good guy, with passion for car audio.. Dont stop being Sassy Skizer!


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

therock482 said:


> So I got my Evil 6.5 mids installed this week, here are my thoughts..
> In a nut shell, I'm very pleased and would recommend them. I admit I'm not as technical and knowledgable as many other members on this site and not super savy with graphs etc, but to my ears the Evils sound fantastic and I'm pleased with my purchase.
> 
> I also bought the tweeters but have not yet installed them, I need to rebuild my A-pillars first. I will be sure to post an update when I get that done.
> ...


That helps quite a lot, especially from someone that has been running 2-way active with Seas for a decade. 

When you get around to putting the tweeters in, can you please post a mini-review in the same format that you did with these mids (either in this thread, or create a thread for them and link to it here)?


----------



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

DejaWiz said:


> That helps quite a lot, especially from someone that has been running 2-way active with Seas for a decade.
> 
> When you get around to putting the tweeters in, can you please post a mini-review in the same format that you did with these mids (either in this thread, or create a thread for them and link to it here)?


Yes indeed, might be a few more weeks before I get them in. My wife just had a our 3rd child so I need to get some free time.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Lucky man, we just had our second, now decision time on the third. Wish I would have started this 10 years ago when I was rich


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Aaron, it has been about a year and a half. Any chance the testing is complete and you have a frequency response graph to share? 

If the objective measurements turn out as well as the subjective review, I have a project I might grab a couple for.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Hey Aaron, it has been about a year and a half. Any chance the testing is complete and you have a frequency response graph to share?
> 
> If the objective measurements turn out as well as the subjective review, I have a project I might grab a couple for.


*Yes, I have the white paper for the crossover development. Just need to find it and share it.*


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *I think people are reading FAR too much into the name. The SSA Evil (massive 4" coil sub), went from an upper echelon sub for just a small segment of the market, to our most recognizable/known product. Surpassing the SSA Icon that has been in production over 10 years now, and even the SSA APM-2. So the "Evil" model name, pretty much took off and ran as customers shaped that name as our special top end model line. Meaning, our mid's and tweeters meant for higher end installs, kind of had to follow suit. In no way is it about the mid or the tweet are "Evil" in some low rent marketing ploy that is about marketing or pandering to teenagers or away from discerning ears, (quite the opposite) it is simply the model line name that is well understood as our top end offering. Our amplifiers are named IC to go with the Icon as they are a very strong option in the moderately priced (non-halo level) amplifier class. As due to where are our subwoofers established themselves in their respective market segments, so too will our expanding products to mostly follow the naming convention our customers are familiar with and like.*


Sorry for resurrecting this thread from the dead, but I hve to put my 2c in as a consumer. To me the Evil brand name screams SPL and not SQ. To be perfectly honest, when these speakers first came out, I was confused why the Evil midbass and tweeter weren’t branded Icon. In my mind as a consumer and fan of SSA gear, the Icon sub is geared more toward the SQ side of the house, and I thought these SQ-focused products (as they're described on the SSA site) line up more with the Icon brand than the Evil brand.

I have an Icon sub, Evil midbasses and Evil tweeters in my car and I love them all. Great quality products, great price and great support from the manufacturer. Aaron even offered to replace the motor on an old 10” Icon sub that I cracked after knocking it off a table (bought a new 12” instead). I love the Icon sub so much that I have a second one in my home theatre running off of a 1200w QSC amp in bridged mode.

@aaron, if I were you I’d rebrand the midbass and tweeters as Icon and make that your SQ brand, leaving the Evil brand to dominate the SPL lanes.


----------

